# The Name Game (male version)!



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

We have picked our puppy and I pick him up next week. We have yet to decide on a name. We'd like something a little more unique and masculine. My husband is a Marine, so military associated names are okay but no rank structured/typical names such as Admiral, Private, Tank, Soldier and so on. I like the name Gunny, but my husband is a Gunny and that is just weird. haha

Our list so far is....

Ares
Alcide

Our previous and current dog names are Attila, Mr Wee, Kyzer and Lexi.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, I come up with Ace, Atlas. Though I like your first one, Ares.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Arch

for Archibald Henderson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Agbar, Akim, Alan, Alex, Alles, Amigo, Anouska, Arco, Argo, Argos, Aron, Asta, Astor, Atilla, Atos

David Winners


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

I like Ares too. that puppy is adorable


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think he is quite handsome! Too funny... what is with all the A names? 

When I made the name list 4 names started with A and 2 started with K and that was it!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Many dogs are named by their litter. A litter means the dogs names all start with A. I assumed, because both were names starting with A, that it was an A litter. 

David Winners


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Achilles" you can teach him heel" lol

Stahl my boy!


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Many dogs are named by their litter. A litter means the dogs names all start with A. I assumed, because both were names starting with A, that it was an A litter.


My apologizes! It is not an "A" litter. It can start with any letter.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

bill said:


> Achilles" you can teach him heel" lol
> 
> Stahl my boy!


 

David Winners


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

that dog looks like a bruno or a mugsy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable, congrats!

I recently made this thread for people who need help picking a name.

There are name suggestions on each page. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/456962-unique-female-male-puppy-names.html​


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are some great names here
Dog names - Starting with A

I searched for names in certain languages. I wanted something different with meaning. I finally found Seger (was the S litter), which is Old English for sea warrior.


----------

